# 3 phase 240v breaker



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a piece of equipment at my facility that is 240v 3 phase and it broke. We had the service guy in and he was suprised we didn't have it on a GFI it is on a regular 3 pole breaker. I had never seen a 3 pole GFI breaker he said their kind of pricey. It's a Square D Qo panel has anyone come across this or knows where I can get one?


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

What kind of piece of equipment are your talking about? 
I really see no reason to put machinery on a GFCI.


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

It is plate maker it makes printing plates and has chemical reservoirs and heaters. I didn't get to talk the service guy all I got was a email after the fact and now I have pick up the pieces, but I'm sure you all don't run into problems like that.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know why it would have to be gfi, but here's some links anyway :

http://www.schneider-electric.us/si...&country=US&lang=EN&id=FA129848&redirect=true

http://static.schneider-electric.us/docs/Electrical%20Distribution/Load%20Centers/QO%20Three%20Phase%20Load%20Centers/1100CT0501.pdf

http://livewiresupply.com/circuit-breakers/square-d/QOB330GFI.html?gclid=CJu8_Jjk1a0CFQPf4AoduB3Bng 

http://www.relectric.com/Store/Circuit-Breakers/QO320


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

90Deg.bend said:


> I have a piece of equipment at my facility that is 240v 3 phase and it broke. We had the service guy in and he was suprised we didn't have it on a GFI it is on a regular 3 pole breaker. I had never seen a 3 pole GFI breaker he said their kind of pricey. It's a Square D Qo panel has anyone come across this or knows where I can get one?


It seems as though you may have met a "technician" and not a real electrician.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I believe graybar. I had to install one in a jail. I think it was a bolt on breaker. The man said go put it in so there went I.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

90Deg.bend said:


> I have a piece of equipment at my facility that is 240v 3 phase and it broke. We had the service guy in and he was suprised we didn't have it on a GFI it is on a regular 3 pole breaker. I had never seen a 3 pole GFI breaker he said their kind of pricey. It's a Square D Qo panel has anyone come across this or knows where I can get one?


Are you asking about GFP or GFI?


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you wildleg your links pointed me in the right direction but with all the cost cutting and belt tightning going on around here it probably ain't gonna happen.


----------

